# Label mit transparentem hintergrund - geht das?



## Jatoll (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo,
kann man bei so einem Label die hintergrundfarbe auf transparent stellen? ich hab den text über nem Progressbar stehen und will, dass beim laden "-Lade-" darauf angezeigt wird aber hab da immer noch hintergrundfarbe um den text... hab jetzt ne stunde rum probiert und gegoogled aber  nix hat geholfen....


```
ladetext = new Label(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData ladetextLData = new FormData();
				ladetextLData.width = 41;
				ladetextLData.height = 15;
				ladetextLData.bottom =  new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -3);
				ladetextLData.right =  new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -70);
				ladetext.setLayoutData(ladetextLData);
				ladetext.setText("- Lade -");
```

:rtfm:???:L


----------



## KrokoDiehl (5. Aug 2010)

Nun ja, 
	
	
	
	





```
Label
```
 ist die AWT-Klasse, da kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Aber der Swing-Label (
	
	
	
	





```
JLabel
```
) ist per Default ohne Hintergrund (
	
	
	
	





```
setOpaque(false)
```
), der sollte tun.


----------



## Jatoll (5. Aug 2010)

hab jetzt das hier aber jetzt seh ichs gar nicht mehr 


```
lade2test = new JLabel();
	FormData lade2testLData = new FormData();
	lade2testLData.left =  new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 362);
	lade2testLData.top =  new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 357);
	lade2testLData.width = 46;
	lade2testLData.height = 21;
	lade2test.setLayout(null);
	lade2test.setText("jLabel1");
	lade2test.setOpaque (false);
```


----------



## sylo (5. Aug 2010)

HI

passt die Reihenfolge beim Hinzufügen? Nicht das das Label unten drunter liegt.

Grüße
sylo


----------



## Jatoll (5. Aug 2010)

also es is ganz oben im quelltext


----------



## Jatoll (5. Aug 2010)

soll ich hier mal den ganzen QUelltext posten?


----------



## Flown (5. Aug 2010)

Wäre sinnvoll


----------



## hansmueller (5. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

es heißt immer, das man AWT und Swing nicht mischen soll, weil es da zu Problemen mit der Darstellung kommen kann.

Am besten ist, du stellst dein Projekt komplett auf Swing um.
Der JProgressBar kann man mit .setText() nämlich einen Text mitgeben. Dann brauchst du kein Label mehr darübermachen.

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Jatoll (5. Aug 2010)

ich soll aber SWT lernen also bleib ich besser dabei... denn das ganze soll mir ja "spielerisch" beim lernen behilfreich sein...


```
import javax.swing.JLabel;

import com.cloudgarden.resource.SWTResourceManager;

import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FillLayout;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FormAttachment;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FormData;
import org.eclipse.swt.layout.FormLayout;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Button;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Label;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.ProgressBar;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Shell;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Text;
import org.eclipse.swt.widgets.ToolItem;
import org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Point;
import org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Rectangle;
import org.eclipse.swt.SWT;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.Browser;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.OpenWindowListener;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.ProgressAdapter;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.ProgressEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.StatusTextEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.StatusTextListener;
import org.eclipse.swt.browser.WindowEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.custom.CCombo;
import org.eclipse.swt.custom.CLabel;
import org.eclipse.swt.custom.StyledText;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.FocusAdapter;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.FocusEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.KeyAdapter;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.KeyEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.MouseAdapter;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.MouseEvent;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.SelectionAdapter;
import org.eclipse.swt.events.SelectionEvent;

/**
 * This code was edited or generated using CloudGarden's Jigloo SWT/Swing GUI
 * Builder, which is free for non-commercial use. If Jigloo is being used
 * commercially (ie, by a corporation, company or business for any purpose
 * whatever) then you should purchase a license for each developer using Jigloo.
 * Please visit [url=http://www.cloudgarden.com]Cloud Garden (Java Resources)[/url] for details. Use of Jigloo implies
 * acceptance of these licensing terms. A COMMERCIAL LICENSE HAS NOT BEEN
 * PURCHASED FOR THIS MACHINE, SO JIGLOO OR THIS CODE CANNOT BE USED LEGALLY FOR
 * ANY CORPORATE OR COMMERCIAL PURPOSE.
 */
public class NewComposite extends org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite {

	{
		// Register as a resource user - SWTResourceManager will
		// handle the obtaining and disposing of resources
		SWTResourceManager.registerResourceUser(this);
	}

	private Button goButton;
	private CLabel Status;
	private Label label1;
	private Button AboutButton;
	private JLabel lade2test;
	private Text text1;
	private Label ladetext;
	private Button stopButton;
	private Button forwarts;
	private Button back;
	private ProgressBar progressBar1;
	private Button AktuButton;
	private Button HomeButton;
	private Browser browser1;
	private CCombo addressCombo;

	/**
	 * Auto-generated main method to display this
	 * org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite inside a new Shell.
	 */
	public static void main(String[] args) {
		showGUI();
	}

	/**
	 * Overriding checkSubclass allows this class to extend
	 * org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite
	 */
	protected void checkSubclass() {
	}

	/**
	 * Auto-generated method to display this org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite
	 * inside a new Shell.
	 */
	public static void showGUI() {
		Display display = Display.getDefault();
		Shell shell = new Shell(display);
		NewComposite inst = new NewComposite(shell, SWT.NULL);
		Point size = inst.getSize();
		shell.setLayout(new FillLayout());
		shell.layout();
		if (size.x == 0 && size.y == 0) {
			inst.pack();
			shell.pack();
		} else {
			Rectangle shellBounds = shell.computeTrim(0, 0, size.x, size.y);
			shell.setSize(shellBounds.width, shellBounds.height);
		}
		shell.open();
		while (!shell.isDisposed()) {
			if (!display.readAndDispatch())
				display.sleep();
		}
	}

	public NewComposite(org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Composite parent, int style) {
		super(parent, style);
		initGUI();
	}

	private void go() {
		browser1.setUrl(addressCombo.getText());
		if (addressCombo.indexOf(browser1.getUrl()) < 0)
			addressCombo.add(browser1.getUrl());
	}

	private void initGUI() {
		try {
			FormLayout thisLayout = new FormLayout();
			this.setLayout(thisLayout);
			this.setSize(511, 387);
			this.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192, 192));
			{
				lade2test = new JLabel();
				FormData lade2testLData = new FormData();
				lade2testLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 362);
				lade2testLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 357);
				lade2testLData.width = 46;
				lade2testLData.height = 21;
				lade2test.setLayout(null);
				lade2test.setText("jLabel1");
				lade2test.setOpaque(false);
				lade2test.setEnabled(true);
			}
			{
				text1 = new Text(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData text1LData = new FormData();
				text1LData.width = 41;
				text1LData.height = 15;
				text1LData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -3);
				text1LData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -126);
				text1.setLayoutData(text1LData);
				text1.setText("- Lade -");
				text1.setVisible(true);

			}
			{
				ladetext = new Label(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData ladetextLData = new FormData();
				ladetextLData.width = 41;
				ladetextLData.height = 15;
				ladetextLData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -3);
				ladetextLData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -70);
				ladetext.setLayoutData(ladetextLData);
				ladetext.setText("- Lade -");
				ladetext.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(255, 255,
						255));
				ladetext.setVisible(false);
			}
			{
				stopButton = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData stopButtonLData = new FormData();
				stopButtonLData.width = 21;
				stopButtonLData.height = 25;
				stopButtonLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 3);
				stopButtonLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 68);
				stopButton.setLayoutData(stopButtonLData);
				stopButton.setText("X");
				stopButton.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
						192));
				stopButton.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
				stopButton.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
					public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("stopButton.widgetSelected, event="
								+ evt);
						// TODO add your code for stopButton.widgetSelected
						browser1.stop();
					}
				});
			}
			{
				forwarts = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData forwartsLData = new FormData();
				forwartsLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 42);
				forwartsLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 3);
				forwartsLData.width = 25;
				forwartsLData.height = 25;
				forwarts.setLayoutData(forwartsLData);
				forwarts.setText("->");
				forwarts.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
						192));
				forwarts.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
				forwarts.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
					public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("forwarts.widgetSelected, event="
								+ evt);
						// TODO add your code for forwarts.widgetSelected
						browser1.forward();
					}
				});
			}
			{
				back = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData backLData = new FormData();
				backLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 5);
				backLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 2);
				backLData.width = 37;
				backLData.height = 26;
				back.setLayoutData(backLData);
				back.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192, 192));
				back.setForeground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(0, 0, 255));
				back.setBackgroundImage(SWTResourceManager
						.getImage("ruckknopf.png"));
				back.setImage(SWTResourceManager.getImage("ruckknopf.png"));
				back.setCursor(SWTResourceManager.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
				back.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
					public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("back.widgetSelected, event=" + evt);
						// TODO add your code for back.widgetSelected
						browser1.back();
					}
				});
			}
			{
				AktuButton = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData AktuButtonLData = new FormData();
				AktuButtonLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 131);
				AktuButtonLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 3);
				AktuButtonLData.width = 52;
				AktuButtonLData.height = 25;
				AktuButton.setLayoutData(AktuButtonLData);
				AktuButton.setText("[ ]~>[*]");
				AktuButton.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
						192));
				AktuButton.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
				AktuButton.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
					public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("AktuButton.widgetSelected, event="
								+ evt);
						// TODO add your code for AktuButton.widgetSelected
						go();
					}
				});
			}
			{
				HomeButton = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData HomeButtonLData = new FormData();
				HomeButtonLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 90);
				HomeButtonLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 3);
				HomeButtonLData.width = 41;
				HomeButtonLData.height = 25;
				HomeButton.setLayoutData(HomeButtonLData);
				HomeButton.setText("(^_^)");
				HomeButton.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
						192));
				HomeButton.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
				HomeButton.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
					public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("HomeButton.widgetSelected, event="
								+ evt);
						browser1.setUrl("google.de");
						// TODO add your code for HomeButton.widgetSelected
					}
				});
			}
			{
				browser1 = new Browser(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData browser1LData = new FormData();
				browser1LData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 0);
				browser1LData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 31);
				browser1LData.width = 511;
				browser1LData.height = 332;
				browser1LData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -24);
				browser1LData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, 0);
				browser1.setLayoutData(browser1LData);
				browser1.setText("browser1");
				browser1.addFocusListener(new FocusAdapter() {
					public void focusGained(FocusEvent evt) {
						System.out
								.println("browser1.focusGained, event=" + evt);
						// TODO add your code for browser1.focusGained
					}
				});
				browser1.addStatusTextListener(new StatusTextListener() {
					public void changed(StatusTextEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("browser1.changed, event=" + evt);
						// TODO add your code for browser1.changed
						// Status.setText(browser1);
					}
				});
				browser1.addProgressListener(new ProgressAdapter() {
					public void changed(ProgressEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("browser1.changed, event=" + evt);
						// TODO add your code for browser1.changed
						progressBar1.setSelection(evt.current);
						if (evt.current == 0)
							// ladetext.setVisible(false);
							text1.setVisible(false);
						if (evt.current != 0)
							text1.setVisible(true);
						// ladetext.setVisible(true);

					}

					public void completed(ProgressEvent evt) {
						System.out.println("browser1.completed, event=" + evt);
						// TODO add your code for browser1.completed
						addressCombo.setText(browser1.getUrl());
						if (addressCombo.indexOf(browser1.getUrl()) < 0)
							addressCombo.add(browser1.getUrl());
						Status.setText("Fertig");
						progressBar1.setSelection(100);
						if (progressBar1.getSelection() == 100)
							progressBar1.setSelection(evt.current);
						if (evt.current == 0)
							text1.setVisible(false);
						if (evt.current != 0)
							text1.setVisible(true);

					}
				});
			}
			{
				AboutButton = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData AboutButtonLData = new FormData();
				AboutButtonLData.width = 45;
				AboutButtonLData.height = 21;
				AboutButtonLData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -1);
				AboutButtonLData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -11);
				AboutButton.setLayoutData(AboutButtonLData);
				AboutButton.setText("About");
				AboutButton.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
						192));
				AboutButton.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
			}
			{
				label1 = new Label(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData label1LData = new FormData();
				label1LData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 12);
				label1LData.width = 35;
				label1LData.height = 15;
				label1LData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -2);
				label1.setLayoutData(label1LData);
				label1.setText("Status:");
				label1
						.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
								192));
			}
			{
				Status = new CLabel(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData StatusLData = new FormData();
				StatusLData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 53);
				StatusLData.width = 279;
				StatusLData.height = 19;
				StatusLData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -179);
				StatusLData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -2);
				Status.setLayoutData(StatusLData);
				Status.setText("statusleisteUnten");
				Status
						.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(255, 255,
								128));
			}
			{
				addressCombo = new CCombo(this, SWT.NONE);
				addressCombo.setText("http://www.google.de/");
				FormData cCombo1LData = new FormData();
				cCombo1LData.left = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 186);
				cCombo1LData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 6);
				cCombo1LData.width = 273;
				cCombo1LData.height = 20;
				cCombo1LData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -52);
				addressCombo.setLayoutData(cCombo1LData);
				addressCombo.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_IBEAM));
				addressCombo.setVisibleItemCount(15);
				addressCombo.addKeyListener(new KeyAdapter() {
					public void keyPressed(KeyEvent evt) {
						if (evt.keyCode == SWT.CR)
							go();
						System.out.println("cCombo1.keyPressed, event=" + evt);
						// TODO add your code for cCombo1.keyPressed

					}
				});
			}
			{
				goButton = new Button(this, SWT.PUSH | SWT.CENTER);
				FormData GoButtonLData = new FormData();
				GoButtonLData.top = new FormAttachment(0, 1000, 3);
				GoButtonLData.width = 42;
				GoButtonLData.height = 24;
				GoButtonLData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -6);
				goButton.setLayoutData(GoButtonLData);
				goButton.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
						192));
				goButton.setImage(SWTResourceManager.getImage("forknopf.png"));
				goButton.setGrayed(true);
				goButton.setCursor(SWTResourceManager
						.getCursor(SWT.CURSOR_HAND));
				goButton.addSelectionListener(new SelectionAdapter() {
					public void widgetSelected(SelectionEvent evt) {
						go();
						System.out.println("goButton.widgetSelected, event="
								+ evt);

						// TODO add your code for goButton.widgetSelected
					}
				});
			}
			{
				progressBar1 = new ProgressBar(this, SWT.NONE);
				FormData progressBar1LData = new FormData();
				progressBar1LData.width = 60;
				progressBar1LData.height = 19;
				progressBar1LData.right = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -60);
				progressBar1LData.bottom = new FormAttachment(1000, 1000, -2);
				progressBar1.setLayoutData(progressBar1LData);
				progressBar1.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192,
						192, 192));
			}

			this.layout();
		} catch (Exception e) {
			e.printStackTrace();
		}

	}

}
```


----------



## Flown (5. Aug 2010)

Und wo addest du dein 
	
	
	
	





```
lade2test
```
?


----------



## sylo (5. Aug 2010)

Flown hat gesagt.:


> Und wo addest du dein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMHHHH. Ich seh es auch nicht. Kann es leider auch nicht ausprobieren weil mir die ganzen Pakete fehlen.

Grüße
sylo


----------



## KrokoDiehl (5. Aug 2010)

Aaah! Stop. 
Hier geht es um zwei verschiedene GUI-Frameworks: _Jatoll_ arbeitet mit SWT, da ist mein Swing-Vorschlag natürlich Banane. Also wechsle wieder zum SWT-Label. Danach würde ich mir die API vom dem mal anschauen, es gibt dort sicher auch diverse Möglichkeiten, den Hintergrund zu deaktivieren oder - wie _hansmueller_ angedeutet hat - direkt beim Fortschrittsbalken einen Text zu setzen.
Aber SWT ist nicht meine Welt, daher kann ich hier nicht weiter helfen.

PS: Um solchen Missverständnissen vorzubeugen, gibt es die Möglichkeit beim Anlegen von Themen ein Präfix auszuwählen.


----------



## orepp (6. Aug 2010)

setze bei übergeordnetem Composite:


```
this.setBackgroundMode(SWT.INHERIT_DEFAULT);
```


----------



## Jatoll (6. Aug 2010)

wo genau denn? das klappt irgendwie nie egal wo ichs hinsetze


----------



## orepp (6. Aug 2010)

zeile 129
...
[JAVA=127]
            this.setSize(511, 387);
            this.setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192, 192));
            this.setBackgroundMode(SWT.INHERIT_DEFAULT);
            {
[/code]

und die Zeilen 
[JAVA=356]
            label1
            .setBackground(SWTResourceManager.getColor(192, 192,
                    192));
[/code]
sind dann überflüssig. Hier kannst du z.B. auch der Unterschied sehen. Am besten noch in 128 statt (192,192,192) SWT.COLOR_BLUE angeben, dann sieht mans besser.


----------



## Jatoll (6. Aug 2010)

klappt nich


----------



## orepp (6. Aug 2010)

Also mit deinem code bei mir klappts:toll:
lösch doch die Zeilen 356, das mit setBackground und schau dir den Control an (mit und ohne setBackgroundMode).

Wenn bei einem Composite BackgroundMode INHERIT_DEFAULT aktiv ist, so haben alle Controls wie z.B. Label, Group, etc. transparentes Hintergrund. Die Controls Edit, List, Button, etc. behalten ihr Hintergrund dagegen. Du kannst es auch mit einem Bild als Hintergrund ausprobieren (setBackgroundImage).


----------



## orepp (6. Aug 2010)

ich habe die aktuelle 3.5.2 swt vielleicht liegts daran


----------



## Jatoll (6. Aug 2010)

wie seh ich denn welche version ich hab?


----------



## orepp (6. Aug 2010)

die jar Datei enthält version.txt, da steht es


----------



## Jatoll (6. Aug 2010)

bei mir erhält das label dann lediglich die hintergrundfarbe des hauptfensters als hintergrund aber es wird nicht transparent


----------



## orepp (9. Aug 2010)

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, du willst so eine Art SplashScreen, wo z.B. ein Progressbar und ein Text oben drauf steht, dabei muss der Hintergrund transparent sein. Oder?

Wenn ja: hier ist ein ähnliches Beispiel. Funktioniert unter Windows 7 aber nicht. Andere OS habe ich nicht getestet.

Ich umgehe es, in dem ich ein Bild mit dem Text lade und alle weiße Pixel entferne (mit Region Klasse). Bestimmt keine besonders gute Lösung aber es funktioniert . Wenn jemand eine andere Lösung kennt, wird mich auch gern interessieren.

Hier ist der Code dazu. (splashScreen.png ist 350x40 pixel, obere hälfte weiß, untere grau. Der Text "Daten werden geladen. Bitte warten..." steht oben, da wo weißes Hintergrund ist).


```
Display display = Display.getDefault();
        final Shell shell = new Shell(display, SWT.NO_TRIM | SWT.ON_TOP);
        GridLayout gridLayout = new GridLayout();
        gridLayout.marginLeft = gridLayout.marginBottom = gridLayout.marginRight = 
        	gridLayout.marginTop = gridLayout.marginHeight = gridLayout.marginWidth = 0;
        shell.setLayout(gridLayout);
		shell.addShellListener(new ShellAdapter(){
			public void shellDeactivated(ShellEvent event){
				shell.close();
			}
			public void shellDeiconified(ShellEvent event){
				shell.close();
			}
		});
		
		Image image = SWTResourceManager.getImage("splashScreen.png"); // TODO: anpassen
		shell.setBackgroundImage(image);
		shell.setBackgroundMode(SWT.INHERIT_DEFAULT);
		shell.setSize(image.getBounds().width,image.getBounds().height);

		Rectangle r = shell.getMonitor().getBounds();
		int shellX = (r.width - image.getBounds().width) / 2;
		int shellY = (r.height - image.getBounds().height) / 2;
		shell.setLocation(shellX, shellY);

		Region region = new Region();
		region.add(0,0,image.getBounds().width,image.getBounds().height);
		ImageData iData = image.getImageData();
		iData.transparentPixel = iData.palette.getPixel(new RGB(255, 255, 255)); // Transparente Pixel
		for(int i = 0; i < image.getBounds().width; i++){
			for(int j = 0; j < image.getBounds().height; j++){
				if(iData.getPixel(i,j) == iData.transparentPixel)
					region.subtract(i,j,1,1);
			}
		}
			
		ProgressBar progressBar = new ProgressBar(shell, SWT.BORDER);
		progressBar.setSelection(50);
		progressBar.setLayoutData(new GridData(GridData.FILL_BOTH | GridData.VERTICAL_ALIGN_END));

		shell.setRegion(region);
		shell.layout();

        shell.open();
        while (!shell.isDisposed()) {
            if (!display.readAndDispatch())
                display.sleep();
        }
        region.dispose();
```


----------

